# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Защита сервера

## Grib0k

На сервере стоит Windows sever 2003.На нём нет никакой защиты.Нужно защитить,главное,от проникновений вирусов и желательно от недоброжелателей =).Естественно за soft платить не хочеться.Так вот вопрос:есть ли бесплатный soft для моего случая?Уже пару дней роюсь в инете,всё на платное натыкаюсь.Зарание СПАСИБО

----------


## [Dm1triy]

Думаю врятли что то бесплатное будет дельным.

----------


## CyberShadow

FreeBSD ;)

Хотя если правильно настроить права для каждого серверного приложения и файрвол, и включить обновления, а также запретить ламерам физический доступ к системе, то можно достичь тентативно-приёмливого уровня безопасности и минимизировать урон при взломе одного приложения (что теоретически полностью предотвратить невозможно).

----------


## Grib0k

=)) Вообщем понятно.И на том Спасибо

----------


## pol

если да, то настраивай брандмауэр + фильтрацию, ставь обновляемый антивирус, получишь удовлетворительный уровень защиты, если система не обновляемая, брандмауэр +фильтрация все равно будут очень полезными, зачем лезть в дебри с применением внешнего софта, ну и еще если уж совсе спокойно хочется жить то проверь еще политики безовасности.

----------


## Agrin

Помести сервак в DMZ с помощью какого нибудь аппаратного дешёвого firewall : ) поставь ClamAV, отключи всё лишнее, проверь политики. Опусти локальных пользователей до непривелигированных. Всё будет ОК! : )

----------


## Agrin

Ps Ещё закрой все порты на машинах пользователей, дисководы, Cd, почту пропускай через СБ и закрой серверную на замок. Вот тогда есть гарантия что никто кроме маски шоу или программиста на твой сервак не вломится : )

----------


## Cygnus

у 2003 серванта очень не плохой файрвол !!!
так не мудри с фаером :)
Дальше поставь себе тот же НОД32 ..(купить его не проблема тем более он не дорогой)
Настроить фаер и антивирь ... вместе будут работать очень хоршо ... я не думаю что у тебя там данные которые надо защищать прям так серьезно :)
Хотя любая документация это серьезно :)

----------


## pol

Единственное уточнение, nod32 не очень эфективная защита для серверов, Касперский будет надежнее, настройками можно добиться удовлетворительного быстродействия.

p.s. С Nod32 я имею дело уже 3 года, до сих пор использую только по причине удобств в построении централизованных систем обновления, на серверах показывает себя слабоэфективным, скорость реакции лаборатории Eset на появление новых вирусов, значительно отстает от Лаборатории Касперского. К Касперскому любви не испытываю, но альтернатив мало....

----------


## Agrin

To Cygnus "у 2003 серванта очень не плохой файрвол !!!
". Согласен отчасти, в городской сети живёт он примерно... пару дней, дальше вирусы и перезагрузия постоянная (всё лишнее отключено, клиент сетей MS тоже, всё отпатчено), помогает только Outpost или железный роутер. По поводу Каспера на файловом сервере - попробуй с ним на сервере,  открыть Компасом документ на рабочей машине, получится затяжной висяк на несколько минут. Так что пока Каспер на клиентах и периодически NOD на серв.

----------


## Cygnus

Agrin, у меня все работает нормально с простым брандем ;)
Поэтому посоветовал ... На счет Аутпоста сказать нечего ядрена вощь  :) 
На счет Каспера могу сказать только - ффтопку ...:)
На счет Альтернативы могу сказать что есть такая вощь как СИмантек корпоративная версия .. не надо ща говорить что Сима плохо справляется со своей задачей, аккуратная работа а также правильно налаженная система которая будет обновлятся, дает свои плоды.. Это касается Симантека.

Тута кто то подал идею на счет роутера ( тоже вариант ошень даж не плохой :) ).

----------


## Agrin

У многих работает, это у нас в городской локалке все порты у прова открыты и тысяча увлечённой детворы и 10тысяч вирусов ломает соседей, 2000 падает за пару часов при харизматичных настройках :) Аминь!
Про Симантек ничего плохого не скажу, сейчас сижу в корп. сети где стандартом симантек является, компов больше 500. Недавно было заражение, а ведь за Симантек деньги плачены немалые. Две недели файло в карантине лежало а админы сканили сетку Nodом. Это не дело. Всё таки сказал :)

----------

